# Makita 2030N Combo Jointer/Planer



## lumberjackchef (Jul 18, 2009)

Picked this little monster up last night on a trade for some small engine work.




It is built very well. It must weigh 250 pounds. At least that what it felt like when the guy I got it from let it down right on my foot. :taped:Seems to run great, just needs tables cleaned up a bit and the knives on the surface planer sharpened. Anybody ever used or owned one of these? Just wondering how hard it is to find blades, parts ,etc..


----------



## dustytools (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/makita-planer-parts-c-97_156.html This link should help you out with parts. Looks like you came out on top with this deal.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks DT. Great link, just what I was looking for!


----------

